# Wello Tomorrow morning



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Hitting wello tomorrow morning to chase some squire. The southern bay seems to be on fire atm after the recent rain. I will be there around 530am.

Hope to see someone there.. 

Ben


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Pity you weren't fishing Sunday Morning, I'd give it a go. Still might.

Have to take the olds to Toowoomba tommorow, at least I'll get to wander through Mullet Gut Marine up there, they have a great range.

Let us know how you go? Might convince some of the Farters on here to come for a paddle early Sunday morning.

Geez Fathers Day, :roll: Should be coming fishing thats got to be a fathers day. 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

If i was free id join both of you both days lol, the only time I have to fish this weekend unfortunately is Saturday afternoon. I might hit one of the redcliff or scarborough reefs yet

Lee


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

No Worries, I will let you know how things go. I might even do a sunday session as well.


----------

